
Sale of defective parrot leads to Canadian lawsuit - guardiangod
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/parrot-lawsuit-civil-dispute-1.5544536
======
jonnydubowsky
Monty Python's solution to problems with parrot purchases...see if they'll
replace it with a talking slug.

[https://youtu.be/vnciwwsvNcc](https://youtu.be/vnciwwsvNcc)

